# Hegner Multicut 2



## JimiJimi (29 Mar 2013)

Hi all

There is a Hegner Multicut 2 for sale on Gumtree at the moment for only £160. Been advertised for 3 days. Northumberland.

Seems a bargain - would go for it myself but can't afford it.

Jimi


----------



## Gary Morris (30 Mar 2013)

does sound like a bargain Jimi, I'm in the same boat, can't afford it.

Gary


----------



## Waka (30 Mar 2013)

I've never bought off Gumtree before. To me it seems to good to be true, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mac1012 (30 Mar 2013)

hi there sometimes they are good second hand sometimes they can be poor quality 

about money what I have done is I have canceled my sky and dropped my phone contract to a sim only so by Christmas I will have 350 to buy a table saw I want , now I am not saying you guys have got a mobile contract or sky but I read this web page about being frugal and prioritising to get what you want so maybe have a look see if you can trim the fat anywhere ??

Best regards Mark


----------



## martinka (30 Mar 2013)

I've just been comparing the photos to the ones on the Hegner website and it looks more like a Multicut 1. The frame is the same, the spring is the same, no tensioner at the front, etc.
I'd already talked the wife into a day out to Northumberland until I looked at the photos.

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (30 Mar 2013)

If this is a genuine Hegner, then it’s a bargain, but as that model Hegner is now £650.00 I think I would be a bit suspicious. :shock: 

I would confirm the Hegner is a dream to use, trouble is, once you have used a Hegner, that’s it, you will never go back to another saw. (hammer) 


Take care.

Chris R.
I. El. (Eng). (Rtd).


----------



## boysie39 (31 Mar 2013)

I have been on to the Gumtree site and have searched about 60 pages and can't find a Fret saw of any description . If its a Hegner and has not been run over by a Roller it has to be worth £160 it may be an old model so that should not be a problem .


----------



## martinka (31 Mar 2013)

I just got a reply from the guy selling it. It says Multicut 2 on the label but looks just like a Multicut 1, so it's obviously an old one. I'm just wondering whether it's worth the 70/80 quid in petrol to drive to Northumberland. Probably not, and the wife doesn't seem very enthusiatic and she's the driver.

Boysie, it's here: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/hegne ... tem-full-1


----------



## JimiJimi (31 Mar 2013)

Yeah, I emailed him too and got the same reply. You must be the other person he said was interested!


----------



## martinka (31 Mar 2013)

JimiJimi":l3xgc5yu said:


> Yeah, I emailed him too and got the same reply. You must be the other person he said was interested!



It's all yours Jimi. Hegner or not, I decided it would be too frustrating to use without the tension quick release arm, considering I intend doing a lot of internal cuts.

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (31 Mar 2013)

Hi Martin I use a old multicut 1 Hegner,I use the knurled knob clamp.Which I changed for just a clamp.I do quite a lot of internal cuts,I know it is not a lever,but to turn the knob to release the blade then put the blade through the hole,turn the knob and tension the blade again it takes a couple minute or so.I only cut for pleasure so time is not important.(retired 10 years ago)

Bryan


----------



## JimiJimi (31 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately Martin, I still can't afford it.

Jimi


----------



## martinka (31 Mar 2013)

Bryan Bennett":prar4idt said:


> Hi Martin I use a old multicut 1 Hegner,I use the knurled knob clamp.Which I changed for just a clamp.I do quite a lot of internal cuts,I know it is not a lever,but to turn the knob to release the blade then put the blade through the hole,turn the knob and tension the blade again it takes a couple minute or so.I only cut for pleasure so time is not important.(retired 10 years ago)
> Bryan



Hi Bryan, my problem is that I am too impatient.  I could probably have made parts for it same as I did with my Jet saw, but I made the decision, so it's probably gone now. If it had been nearer I would have jumped at it, but the thought of, and the cost of, a 240 mile round trip did a lot to put me off. He did say he could send it by courier, but it's not something I would want to take a gamble on without seeing. Even Hegner's wear out and he did say he had cut 5000 jigsaw puzzles using that saw along with another Hegner.
BTW, Hegner parts to convert it would cost as much as buying the saw in the first place!

Martin.


----------



## JimiJimi (2 Apr 2013)

3 Hegners on eBay at the moment. One in York, so a bit nearer for you Martin.

Jimi


----------



## Bryan Bennett (2 Apr 2013)

Hi Martin I unfortunately suffer the same as you, I have a degree in impatience.

Bryan


----------



## martinka (2 Apr 2013)

I just had a look Jimi, and there's 4 Hegners within reach for me. The one in York - I go to York at least once a week - one in Barnsley which is only 20 minutes drive, and one in Hull, which is about 1 hour away. The 4th is close to my sister-in-law in Bucks. The last one looks the best but is already at 247 with 3 days to go, though well worth it as it's like new. Just got the lottery to win and I'm there.


----------



## JimiJimi (3 Apr 2013)

I know Martin, that is the trouble with eBay - it looks such a good price when you first spot it. At least with Gumtree it is a fixed price. From your travelling times to York, Barnsley and Hull, you can't be too far away from me in Hebden Bridge.


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2013)

JimiJimi":2bpwdxcy said:


> I know Martin, that is the trouble with eBay - it looks such a good price when you first spot it. At least with Gumtree it is a fixed price. From your travelling times to York, Barnsley and Hull, you can't be too far away from me in Hebden Bridge.



Further east than you, M62, Junction 31. I might be in Hebden Bridge today if things go to plan, I need to go to RDG Tools in Mytholmroyd, so we'll spend a couple of hours in Hebden Bridge.

edit: We didn't get to Hebden Bridge as I remembered RDG do free postage, so I bought online.
Another new looking Hegner M2 with stand and other bits, on ebay, just went for 539.00 quid. Bit too rich for me, but probably worth it.


----------



## Philjohn60 (5 Apr 2013)

Hi there - I have to hold my hands up and admit it was me who bought the saw for £539 so I really do hope it's worth it. I initially put in a bid of £250 and promised myself that I wouldn't/couldn't go above £400 (price of a new AWFS18) ............but............cometh the hour it already felt like it was mine and I just couldn't help myself. I put in a maximum of £555 at the last moment so it was a close run thing.

I bought an Axminster AWFS18 on ebay a week or two ago for £210 which cosmetically wasn't great, but when it arrived there were also parts missing and the variable speed was defective. After a trip over to Axminster in Sittingbourne and quite a few hours trying to find out what could be wrong (failing pcb board) it worked out that to put things right would cost over £100. Disappointingly I had to return the saw (horrible packing job) as I knew it would niggle me like mad.

Consequently when I spoke to the seller of the Hegner after the auction ended, the first question I asked was 'is the variable speed all functioning perfectly?' He replied 'Funny you should ask that as it wasn't working properly, so I replaced it with a brand new one from Hegner, cost over £100.' So fingers crossed all will be well this time. If anyone reading this is in the market for a variable speed, I think that it would be wise to ask/make sure it's working perfectly, as it seems to be a potential fault and not cheap to fix.

I also bid on the Hegner m2 that finished a couple of weeks ago at £695. It does seem that the variable speed models carry a substantial premium but I really do need it as a lot of cutting will be on material less than 3mm thick, including brass sheet.

The real drag about ebay is you can spend hours and hours watching and waiting for the right thing, only to have it snatched from under your nose at the very last moment. Then after swallowing the disappointment of feeling like you've been robbed, you have to start looking all over again with the same potential result.

I'm picking the saw up on Sunday so I'm quite excited. All I have to do now is learn how to use it!


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2013)

I'm sure you will enjoy it, it certainly looks good. If everything works as good as it looks, I reckon you got a bargain. It got my pulse racing watching the auction and I wasn't even thinking of bidding. 

Martin.


----------



## Philjohn60 (5 Apr 2013)

Thanks Martin - I was a bit shaky for a good few minutes afterwards, as I really didn't expect to win it! Bit of a good fortune as I have a favourite Aunt who lives in Weston Turville, just outside Aylesbury, so picking the saw up on Sunday Morning then off for a spot of free lunch. Bonus!


----------



## boysie39 (6 Apr 2013)

Congratulations Philjohn, hope you have many years of enjoyment with your Hegner . Winning an auction must feel like winning the lotto except in this case you have to payout . :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philjohn60 (6 Apr 2013)

Thank you Eugene - haha you're right there. I've bought all of my tools from the auction site over the last few months and to be honest, I don't know if my nerves will hold out much longer! I've managed to get some real bargains but plenty of disappointments along the way too. I'll be glad when it's all done and I'm up and running.


----------



## adenyer (6 Apr 2013)

With rergards to gumtree, too good to be true sometimes, i picked up a hegner multicut 1 ( the older model, with the white pipe and tension knob at the back) for £90, the table had a few cut marks where the blade goes through the table blade probably wasnt tensioned properly too much pressure on the blade that sort of thing.
It was used by kids in a school technology department (the school was going to be demolished and the teacher took it out as the new building was getting new equiptment) 
The bellows were compressed and needed stretching out again, but other than that it was hardly used, came with the hegner stand and a hegner foot switch.

It was listed on gumtree as hegner saw with no images and little description, i used about £20 petrol but what a bargain.

As for up grades i am awaiting a pipe i have on order http://www.amazon.co.uk/Length-Nozzle-P ... olant+pipe (coming from china so might be a while) so i can upgrade the piping. 
I have also made a quick release tensioner from a bicycle skewer ( wheel quick release ), had to use a couple of spacers but it works a treat and cost £3.50 rather than £38.

I kept bidding on ebay but was always outbid at the last minute, just shows never know when you will find a bargain, my advice to anybody looking for a specific make of saw is keep looking you will find one eventually, as if you buy a cheaper model you will probably only upgrade later at more expense.


----------



## martinka (7 Apr 2013)

adenyer":1hm8veuc said:


> As for up grades i am awaiting a pipe i have on order http://www.amazon.co.uk/Length-Nozzle-P ... olant+pipe (coming from china so might be a while) so i can upgrade the piping.



I bought from the same seller, the pipe took 7 days to get here.



> I have also made a quick release tensioner from a bicycle skewer ( wheel quick release ), had to use a couple of spacers but it works a treat and cost £3.50 rather than £38.
> 
> I kept bidding on ebay but was always outbid at the last minute, just shows never know when you will find a bargain, my advice to anybody looking for a specific make of saw is keep looking you will find one eventually, as if you buy a cheaper model you will probably only upgrade later at more expense.



If you are mechanically inclined enough to make alterations, you can make a cheap saw into a good saw as I have done with my Jet, though it has to be said my best mod was bolting it down to a really solid bench. (My bench has a 2"x2" square tube metal frame, with 1 1/2" thick wood topped with 1/4" steel plate.)


----------



## martinka (9 Apr 2013)

Well, I changed my allegiance and bought a Hegner Multicut 2S yesterday off Ebay. Picking it up later this afternoon.


----------



## martinka (9 Apr 2013)

Got the saw home and I'm happy with it. I wasn't even intending bidding on it as I watched the bids rapidly rise to 260 quid, At the very end, on sudden impulse and literally 5 seconds from the auction end, I bid and got it for £265. It's an ex-school one, dated 2008, and the only things I could find wrong are trivial. It has a quick tension release and the pin has been replaced with a nail, and the blower pipe is missing. Neither are a problem. It also has the hold down arm with a switch bolted to it. In fact the switch is so handy, I think I am not going to bother with a foot switch. Just need to make a couple of knobs or handles to replace the clock key to make it a bit quicker to release and tighten the blade for piercing work.

Anyone want to buy a 2 or 3 month old Jet JSS16? fleabay/freeads/gumtree here I come. 

Martin.


----------



## boysie39 (10 Apr 2013)

Well done Martin , hope you have many years of trouble free scrolling and great enjoyment .


----------



## martinka (11 Apr 2013)

Cheers, Eugene! I still have some stuff I want to do with the saw, such as remove the arms and check the bearings. One would hope they were oiled regularly, but they look dry. There's more vibration than I expected. I made the Jet smoother, though the Hegner is much, much quieter. I might do away with the stand and bolt it to my bench. The saw, that is, not the stand. :roll: 

I was looking at the price of spares on Hegner's website and they are disgustingly expensive. I could buy three 1/2HP motors for my lathe for the price of one variable speed motor for the Hegner. And the plastic bellows for the blower at 25.66 could be replaced by a car CV joint rubber boot for about a fiver. Still, like Rolls Royce, when you are top of the range, you get to charge whatever you want.

Martin, getting cynical in his dotage.


----------

